# Caps Lock acting very strange



## BrosoSuperioso

Hi guys, I hope someone can help me with this odd problem I've been having with my Caps Lock key.

Right now it is working fine because I'm tying in an online form, but if I'm trying to type in Microsoft Word or edit the name of a folder for example it will act very odd.

When I am editing the name of a folder and press the caps lock key it will make the computer deselect the folder I am editing so I then have to select it again and click 'rename folder' to continue editing the title of the folder. This problem doesn't happen when pressing the caps lock key to DEACTIVATE caps lock - only when enabling it.

Also, if I have multiple copies of Microsoft Word open then pressing caps lock to enable caps lock (once again, this doesn't happen when pressing the caps lock key a second time to disable caps lock) will switch between which copy of Word I have open and I will find myself typing in the wrong document.

At first I thought that maybe the caps lock key was for some reason performing the functions of both the caps lock AND 'Tab' key, but I've since tried pressing 'tab' in the same scenarios to try and achieve the same effect without success.

Does anyone have any clue what might be going on?!

P.S This is a problem with my laptop keyboard - I can't replace the keyboard in other words.


----------



## Dngrsone

Actually, replacing a keyboard is one of the easiest things to do on a laptop.  I'm thinking it's acting more like a combination of Alt+ and arrow key, though.

Have you scanned for malware recently?


----------



## DCIScouts

Yeah, it's acting more like Alt+Tab than anything else.  And I agree on the malware thing, sounds like you've got something unwanted making a home for itself...


----------



## BrosoSuperioso

Thanks guys, but I don't see how I can replace a keyboard when it is embedded into the laptop. Also, I tried Alt+Tab to see if it did the same thing. It didn't. This weird Caps Lock thing only deselects the typing box for the folder I'm changing the name of, it doesn't switch tab as well. And it only switches tabs between two open Word documents whenever it feels like doing it. It's not very consistent at all...


----------



## johnb35

Laptop keyboards can be replaced and is done all the time.

Let's make sure you aren't infected first.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware *from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the *HijackThis* installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

When the hijackthis log appears in a notepad file, click on the edit menu, click select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Come back to your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## scopestech

are you sure your keyboard is set to british


----------



## vlc

there are about some odd an minor viruses that do odd stuff to like the problem noted here - so i suggest running an anti-virus prog like norton, mcafee, or the freebie AVG.


----------

